# There’s 329,000,000+ people that live in America, and the world has 7,600,000,000+ people living in it, and I’ve come to this realization



## Jonah Hill poster (May 7, 2020)

I’m still young, even though I’m not getting any younger, and I notice I post (or think about) stuff like this.
Honestly, I realize I had to stop doing this because the Internet is not my diary, and also I simply have to calm down and understand there are things I can control. There are some things that are out of my control, but at the end of the day all I can do is just simply go outside and go and for a walk, read a book, or play a video game. It’s just healthy and important.

The year just started four months ago, and I understand that at the end of the day, if you don’t like someone or you don’t think X is okay or not okay, then that’s fine. There’s no need to throw a temper tantrum over it, or lash out at a computer/smartphone screen. Just understand yourself and know yourself; don’t rely on what a e-celeb/Hollywood celeb/politician has to tell you because it makes you “feel good”.

I could go on, but I don’t want to be the fake pseudo intellectual that plays armchair psychologist for a living. There’s so many people that are living and dying in the world today, and sometimes the smallest problem that you have (with the exception of depression, death, cancer, disease, etc.) means little compared to the overall world.

Granted I always knew this, but I just needed another wake-up call. I mostly thank you Kiwis for this, but I know that at the end of the day, it all falls on you. To blame other people for problems that you may have created is just pointless, and it just won’t change anything if you don’t start doing something.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 7, 2020)

what are you saying


----------



## Vampirella (May 7, 2020)

Ok, bye I guess. Who ever you are.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 7, 2020)

BlueSpark said:


> what are you saying


The language it speaks is Faggot Faggotis, the nominative of which is faggot.

Coincidentally, it's also OP speaking it. That can only lead to one conclusion....


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 7, 2020)

What did your mom find this time? Frilly underwear? Shota porn?


----------



## The Last Stand (May 7, 2020)

Okay. See a therapist. The frequency of these posts are concerning.


----------



## Harvey Danger (May 7, 2020)

That was a lot of words to say absolutely nothing at all.  Is this practice for padding out a school essay?

In the interest of efficient self-discovery, I'll spoil the next phase of your enlightenment:  all the healthy, productive stuff you do, all the fun and relationships you have away from the computer, _also_ "means little compared to the overall world".


----------



## Mister Qwerty (May 7, 2020)

I think Joe Rogan here has been smoking a little to much pot this week.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 7, 2020)

That doesn't sound like something Phil Hartman would say.


----------



## No Exit (May 7, 2020)

> I’m still young,


You didn't need to preface your post with this. Your "baby's first realization" gave it away pretty clearly.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 7, 2020)

if you're gonna leave, just fucking leave
don't make a entire thread for it


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> The language it speaks is Faggot Faggotis, the nominative of which is faggot.
> 
> Coincidentally, it's also OP speaking it. That can only lead to one conclusion....


Hold on, I'm actually fluent in this language since I was born, let me translate: he's says he's getting some awareness of the environment around him and not just reacting like an animal for the first time in his life despise being an adult.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 7, 2020)

Disorganized thoughts and hypergraphia tend to be prime signs of a schizotypal personality.  Just saying.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (May 7, 2020)

Charls Carroll - Nothing Is Nothing
					

soace man neil degrasse tyson carl sagan charls carroll Charls World: https://charls.world/ Charls Twitch Channel: https://www.twitch.tv/charlscarroll Charls...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 7, 2020)

Mister Qwerty said:


> I think Joe Rogan here has been smoking a little to much pot this week.
> 
> View attachment 1276743



Isn’t that a crack pipe?



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> What did your mom find this time? Frilly underwear? Shota porn?



Ha! As if.....







The Last Stand said:


> Okay. See a therapist. The frequency of these posts are concerning.



I’m not sure why, but I find it funny that you’re saying this while your avatar is of an actress portraying a woman who’s on the verge of looking like she’s about to have a mental breakdown.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 7, 2020)

I dont understand a word of this thread so I'm just gonna call OP a fag.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 7, 2020)

This thread inspired me to appreciate life a bit more and get out of the house.


----------



## Vampirella (May 7, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> This thread inspired me to appreciate life a bit more and get out of the house.


OP made a difference. Good job OP.


----------



## Recoil (May 7, 2020)

How much adderall did you take, OP?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 7, 2020)

Please eat a steak and have a nice ciggie before you vagina completely grows in


----------



## Section230 (May 7, 2020)

The title of this doesn't match the content.  Also the content sucks.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (May 7, 2020)

> The year just started four months ago



Dude it's May. 

Anyway I clicked on this thinking it was a clickbait article in A&N, not paying attention to the subforum it was in. Disappointing.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 7, 2020)

@albertbrown26 Honestly, I think you're just approaching the internet in the wrong way.  It just is what it is - there are countless crazy people online, especially on the big social media platforms, and it's very easy to get worked up over shit you read because it's completely out of your control.  

Kiwi Farms is the best forum I've ever been to because it seems like most of us are on the same page - we're here because we want to have fun, stickers aren't to be taken seriously, and we just laugh at anyone who causes drama.  It's a surprisingly rare oasis of a forum, at a time when countless retards out there are getting their precious feelings hurt over nothing and tirelessly demanding everyone bend over backwards to their whim, which has caused an entire societal shift towards blandness in design and didactic preachiness in writing.  It's very hard to make people laugh and not get in some kind of trouble with those kinds of standards in place.

Stay away from the news and just enjoy your time with whatever you're doing.  Post here if you think you have something that can entertain others, or take some time off and get your thoughts together.  It's up to you.  Nobody but staff are under any obligation to keep coming back, so if you're not getting anything positive out of coming to KF, or anywhere else you go online, you can just drop it, wipe it from your history, and not return.  

It's your world just as much as it is the other 7.6 billion people on Earth.  Have as much fun as you can with the time you're alive.  Just do whatever you possibly can to enjoy yourself, as long as you're not hurting others.


----------



## soft kitty (May 7, 2020)

Take a seat. Have a drink. You look like a man who takes himself too seriously. Do you want my opinion? You need to lighten up.


----------



## Oglooger (May 8, 2020)

I'm_14_and_this_is_deep_bruh.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 8, 2020)

my reaction to op:



(also wat)


----------



## Dimetrodon (May 8, 2020)

This is one of those threads where you read the first few words of the OP and know that you're going to see the Autistic rating at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 9, 2020)

I would like to live in Canada, Australia or New Zealand, which are just like the United States with her freedoms and opportunities, but with a dash of European civility, which the US clearly lacks.


----------



## The Crow (May 9, 2020)

All of the crazy events in this world throughout this year so far made me realize what my real priorities are in life, and partying endlessly while thoting about on social media doesn't exactly count as part of those priorities. It also made me realize that I'm not in control of anything that goes on in the world around me, only one being is, and I've been surrendering myself to him lately while seeing why doing so has been paying off for me, personally.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 9, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> I would like to live in Canada, Australia or New Zealand, which are just like the United States with her freedoms and opportunities, but with a dash of European civility, which the US clearly lacks.



You get a rainbow sticker from me, not to mean “Optimistic,” but to mean “Faggot.”


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 9, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> You get a rainbow sticker from me, not to mean “Optimistic,” but to mean “Faggot.”


You get an autistic rating from me, not to mean "retarded", but to mean "ignores reality and facts".


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (May 9, 2020)

Have sex


----------



## uncleShitHeel (May 9, 2020)

OP stop smoking drugs before you come online.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 9, 2020)

I know man and it's like have you ever realized how weird ceilings look? Why do they need so many upside down hills?


----------



## ferrisballer (May 9, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> OP stop smoking drugs before you come online.


I dont know man. What if its just him being sober? Maybe a joint would help too


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 9, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> New Zealand


Nice scenery and kiwi birbs.

Also I heard NZ is of the safest places to be in case of WW3.


----------



## Un Platano (May 9, 2020)

Cat Menagerie said:


> Dude it's May.


May is the fifth month but it's only 4 months into the year. Think about it this way: January is the first month but it starts 0 months into the year because it's the first one.

This is because we have a bad habit of counting starting from 1 instead of 0. Think about this: If you walk up to the fourth floor of a building, how many flights of stairs did you go up? The intuitive arithmetic answer is 4, but actually you only went up 3. The technical name for this type of counting is the ceiling function.

It's from this interpretation we have built into our perception that you see why ancient people had no concept of the number 0.


----------



## Spaghetti Rat (May 9, 2020)

Yes, but... what if way we pee form butts? I am also still young, but this question has haunted me for years. I need OP's take on this.


----------



## Bass (May 10, 2020)

OP either need to do more drugs, or less drugs, 'cause the current level just ain't making any sense.


----------



## GHTD (May 10, 2020)

I like you, OP. Can I smoke meth with you?


----------



## Section230 (May 11, 2020)

Un Platano said:


> May is the fifth month but it's only 4 months into the year. Think about it this way: January is the first month but it starts 0 months into the year because it's the first one.
> 
> This is because we have a bad habit of counting starting from 1 instead of 0. Think about this: If you walk up to the fourth floor of a building, how many flights of stairs did you go up? The intuitive arithmetic answer is 4, but actually you only went up 3. The technical name for this type of counting is the ceiling function.
> 
> It's from this interpretation we have built into our perception that you see why ancient people had no concept of the number 0.


We start from one because generally we count things that exist. Anyone's who has ever been hungry has an intimate understanding of the concept of zero, that's how much food they have.  

It was exactly how to math with 0 that people had so much trouble with.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 15, 2020)

sadly, you either here forever or until null bans you.


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 15, 2020)

Why does every worthless twenty something n‎igger think they've attained enlightenment when they've come to an extremely banal "realization" that they probably won't even remember or stick to in a couple of months?


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 19, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> What did your mom find this time? Frilly underwear? Shota porn?





			https://myanimelist.net/animelist/albertbrown


----------

